# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Wabi-Kusa Packs @ Seaview

## Urban Aquaria

Was at Seaview this afternoon and stumbled upon these new items at their plant section...



Any adventurous souls willing to buy a pack and take apart the wabi-kusa ball to see how they are made?  :Smile:

----------


## nicholasliao

What's special about the wabi kusa? 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> What's special about the wabi kusa?


These ADA videos will help explain abit more about them...

----------


## Urban Aquaria

:Very Happy:

----------


## inrewind

What kind of plants were packaged this way? I've always been interested to set up scape using the wabi kusa method, seems like its the preferred method by Takashi Amano.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> What kind of plants were packaged this way? I've always been interested to set up scape using the wabi kusa method, seems like its the preferred method by Takashi Amano.


There were only 2 types of plants in the packs that i saw today, they look like Hydrocotyle Tripartita and Micranthemum "Monte Carlo" (if i remember and ID them correctly).

Yeah, i see all the trays and stacks of ADA wabi-kusa plants amano uses for his aquascape setups its like there is an unlimited free supply of them... well, i guess for him they are sort of free.  :Laughing:

----------


## noidea

From the video it look so easy to plant it.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> From the video it look so easy to plant it.


Yeah, they are designed to make planting super fast and easy, just place them on the substrate and they'll grow.

Check out how much wabi-kusa plants amano uses in his 6ft tank aquascape:




When i see the trays upon trays of wabi-kusa being used ... i just think about all the $$$ and $$$.  :Grin:

----------


## noidea

> Yeah, they are designed to make planting super fast and easy, just place them on the substrate and they'll grow.
> 
> Check out how much wabi-kusa plants amano uses in his 6ft tank aquascape:
> 
> 
> 
> When i see the trays upon trays of wabi-kusa being used ... i just think about all the $$$ and $$$.


Agreed. It going to cost a bomb and also need manpower to complete such a big aquascape. 

Really difficult for one person to do it in such a short time.

----------


## Shadow

Amano have his own big wabikusa farm. You can also do it your self if you have the space  :Grin: . But plant in Singapore very cheap, not wirth the time and space  :Razz:

----------


## cherabin

Is it time to trash the planting tweezer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Hmm..I notice in the vid amano did not push the wabi kusa down..won't it be better to have them level with substrate? Or if planting wabi supposed to be just 'put' can liao..

This is an easy (but pricier) way to get an instant carpet! Lol..a sure work method to prevent melting etc prolly will be cutting up slices of the wabi and then just planting as is? I don't know. .

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

just put can, the root is already establish on the wabikusa media.

----------


## solidbrik

meaning we should then be able to slice it up and plant into substrate together with the wabi kusa media right?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## cherabin

I'll be keen to really pick up a few if priced are not ridiculous. Wabikusa meant the plants can be stored more easily emersed right? 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## tubularistical

Thank you for posting the videos! They make a good point about the pesticide-free wabi-kusa, wonder whether they local ones will guarantee that..

----------


## solidbrik

Saw at seaview 19.50 a pair..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## cherabin

A pair of wabikusa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

I think so..looks like it..If im not wrong..It doesn't look abundant..only 1 species plant on it..and looks quite pitiful..prolly only 30% of the media is covered..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## cherabin

Is Seaview the only shop that is selling this? Thus far, I have not seem to see it at any of the other local fish shops.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

Aquatic chamber has wabi kusa for sale

----------


## solidbrik

Are they monte? Seems like to me but box was unlabelled..lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ingen

> Saw at seaview 19.50 a pair..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


That's not cheap! A 2ft tank will probably need like 4-5 pairs minimum?

----------


## solidbrik

Survival guaranteed? Lol..I guess it's paying for hassle free and 100% survival? Lol..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## tubularistical

Found a thread on UKAPS where people were discussing DIY wabi-kusa.. A cheapskate like me would definitely be attempting this before giving in to such expensive chunks of plant! Although ironically I've been very quick to fork out cash for the little Tropica pots  :Grin: 

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-wabi-kusa.21966/

----------


## solidbrik

I did tropica too..cuz confirm snail/algae free..but many melting. .so I cannot take it n went Seaview to buy a SLAB of monte (hopefully) to plonk the whole thing in..haha..but draw back is I immediately saw earth worm in the tank..do I need to catch it or just leave it?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## tubularistical

Depends on what you're keeping and how precious they are  :Wink:  Some fish are quick and clever enough to eat the worms up, but earthworms can be intermediate hosts for some fish diseases too.

----------


## solidbrik

Ok..search n destroy mission tonight..lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## cherabin

I have read about the DIY wabikusa too but just too lazy to get down to it. Looking at some pictorial guides, it really doesn't seem too complex to make one. Maybe I'll just stock up some cheap java moss before embarking on some wabikusa.

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------

